# New Bachmann Locomotive won't run.



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I just received a Bachmann Ho GP40 DCC ready in the mail today.
I put it on the track and the headlight and back light comes on but it won't move forward or reverse. I can touch the wheels to a 12 dc battery and the motor turn just fine but not when its on the track rails. I have a NCE Power Cab for my DCC controller. My other Locomotive runs fine on the layout.
Need some help.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i dont run nce, but think that it wont run a dc loco ..


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

wvgca said:


> i dont run nce, but think that it wont run a dc loco ..


Yes your right I did not know that. I hooked up my E-Z Command Controller and Used the analog button to control the Locomotive and it ran just fine. Live and Learn.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

In fact you can set a NCE controller to run on DC. There's a difference between DCC ready and DCC on board!


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Most newer DCC systems are configured so they CAN'T run a DC engine. There have been so many problems in the past of people burning up motors from running their DC engine with their DCC system that manufacturers are not making this an option.

Atlas has even installed a resistor on the dummy 8-pin plug in their DCC Ready engines so if you place it on a DCC track, your system will see it as a short.

Simply put, it is not a good idea to run DC engines with your DCC system.

Mark.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

MrMoose said:


> I just received a Bachmann Ho GP40 DCC ready in the mail today.
> I put it on the track and the headlight and back light comes on but it won't move forward or reverse. I can touch the wheels to a 12 dc battery and the motor turn just fine but not when its on the track rails. I have a NCE Power Cab for my DCC controller. My other Locomotive runs fine on the layout.
> Need some help.


Don't feel bad about living and learning. I did exactly the same thing. My power control is Digitrax, but I ended up calling the tech help people, and I was embarrassed to learn that DCC READY is not DCC EQUIPPED! Boy, did I feel dumb when I was able to make it run on DC. I have a DCC board to install, but I sure did learn a lot that day!!


----------

